# All this Marion talk...



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I want to keep him.

It seems every time the Suns trade away a good player just because they are overloaded at that position to fulfill another need, they get burned. Trading Marion for a questionable center just seems like a dumb move to me especially when you consider the Suns have a ton of draft picks coming in the next few years that can be used in various ways to get a center. I'd much rather keep 5 potential all stars (Marion, Amare, Nash, Johnson, Richardson) in the lineup then trade one away for a body. 

So far Marion has looked great in the Olympics with the other stars. He seems to be a classy guy and a hard worker. While he may not be a first option superstar, with the Suns new lineup, he does not have to be the first or second option. 

Let's sign a veteran big body or two and wait until next year to concentrate on getting a more athletic center by using our draft picks.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

For our upcoming picks, we have: 

Our own in 05
A future pick from the Cavs (top 13 protected)
Two future first round picks from the Knicks
The Chicago pick

That is some ammo considering the Suns have an awesome scouting team.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I agree, I think it'd be devestating if we deal Marion for a middle tier center. Lampe is going to become a player in one or two years, and that's about when this team will be hitting full stride. People think "we have to win now", when we really don't.

Marion brings too many things to the table that this team needs (specifically his ability to produce without needing the ball, something our other main guys can't do).


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

The only person I trade MArion for is Peja, besides that, keep him for all you have stated above.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

There are innumerable reasons why Marion for Peja doesn't work, not the least of which is the salary difference.

In any case, they bring totally different things to the table. Marion is a better defender than Peja, a much better rebounder, a much better shot blocker, and can get a lot of points without having plays run for him. Peja is a great shooter and moves well without the ball.

Marion is no where close to being the pure outside shooter that Peja is, but over his career he has been pretty good. Last year his three point shooting was only 34% (after a very slow start), but he shot 39.3% for three in 2001-02 and 38.7 in 2002-03. 

In 02-03, Peja shot 38.2% for three. His 43.3% for three for the season was sensational, but his 31.5% for three in the playoffs was not.

I like Peja, but I think Marion is a better fit for the Suns.


----------



## montalban (Jun 27, 2004)

Dealing Marion for a center is a horrible idea; I really think the only center out there who brings what the Suns need to the table is Dalembert, and he's not available. If they could get him, great, otherwise do nothing. Marion's trade value is only going to go up as his contract gets shorter, anyway.

Peja would be great, but it's not going to happen.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Just wait a year and pick up one of those center's in next years draft. Perovic, Petro, or Marty would all be good for us here. Lampe will develop into a nice high post five as well.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>montalban</b>!
> Dealing Marion for a center is a horrible idea; I really think the only center out there who brings what the Suns need to the table is Dalembert, and he's not available. If they could get him, great, otherwise do nothing. Marion's trade value is only going to go up as his contract gets shorter, anyway.
> 
> Peja would be great, but it's not going to happen.


Dalembert will be an RFA next summer. Nothing is going to happen with him unless the Sixers are convinced he will be too expensive to re-sign.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

Marion is a great, athletic, hard working, defensive player, and is a great fit for the Suns. Trading for a center would be horrible for the Suns, especially since the only good center out there that is somewhat obtainable is Magloire.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>[email protected]</b>!
> Marion is a great, athletic, hard working, defensive player, and is a great fit for the Suns. Trading for a center would be horrible for the Suns, especially since the only good center out there that is somewhat obtainable is Magloire.


What makes you think Magloire is "obtainable"? New Orleans has minimal depth at center. He is young, strong, and healthy. Why would they trade him?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

are you sure you still have 2 picks from NY? didn't you give one or both of them to utah in the googliotta trade?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> 
> 
> What makes you think Magloire is "obtainable"? New Orleans has minimal depth at center. He is young, strong, and healthy. Why would they trade him?


Agreed. They are not deep in the post. The only reserve post players they have are David West, Chris Anderson, and now Rodney Rogers.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The New York picks are gone. The only "extra" pick the Suns have is the Chicago pick. BTW, the Suns cannot trade their own pick until after the season because they have a committment to the Spurs from the Barbosa trade.


----------

